# Beaded tree decorations



## Mandy (Dec 12, 2006)

*Beaded tree decoration*

Source: http://www.hobbycraft.co.uk/ideas_library/idea_409.html







* 
Directions:*

1. Cut a length of wire and make a small loop at one end.

2. Thread the wire with beads, starting with smallest bead at the bottom.

3. When finished, make a small loop at the top to secure the beads in place.


----------



## shanna (Feb 19, 2008)

*WHAT A TERRIFIC IDEA!*

I'll have to make some of these for next Christmas!
They will look so pretty on my tree.
Thanks for sharing!

Shanna


----------



## georgiastray (Jul 6, 2008)

Ohhhhh...I can picture these made with turquoise, bone beads, silver beads, etc. I have a tree in my family room that I decorate in Native American theme, so these would look great on it!


----------

